# Killifish eggs



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

On aquabid I see them all the time. Exactly what are they for?

Are you supposed to hatch them? Can you hatch them?

Any articles that anyone knows?


----------



## Olympia (Aug 25, 2011)

They are these little fishies, that live in annual ponds, meaning the ponds dry up and the adults die.. The eggs therefore survive in dryness until put in water.. There's also killifish that live a few years, don't know about their eggs. LittleBettaFish got a few and posted them in this section just today actually! Killifish need specific conditions for water, but they look totally worth it!


----------



## bettalover2033 (Feb 17, 2010)

I know LBF got a couple, and I made this thread after reading that thread actually.

I guess I'll have to research them a bit!


----------

